# How to make white pigeons whittier?



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I am Abe from the Philippines. i have 11 white homer pigeons and i want to sell a pair. But my problem is that its feather is quite dirty. How can i make it whittier in order to sell it?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Let them have a nice long bath with apple cider vinegar added...about 1 tablespoon per gallon of water...others will have other suggestions too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Put some 20 Mule Team Borax in the bath water.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Terry - 

"20 Mule Team Borax" ????  Can you get this anymore? Now I feel REALLY old!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> Terry -
> 
> "20 Mule Team Borax" ????  Can you get this anymore? Now I feel REALLY old!


Gosh! I think so! I'm pretty sure I looked for it at the store about 6 months ago and it was still there! 

Terry

PS: Yep can still be gotten on-line, so I'm pretty sure it would be there in the stores

PPS: If you think YOU are feeling old, then try being me! LOL!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

What store?...the "Leave it to Beaver" Mini-Mart?  or maybe "Father Knows Best Foods"?

Just kiddin'....but I remember that product sponsoring TV shows 50 years ago...or so my Mom tells me!!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

kippermom said:


> What store?...the "Leave it to Beaver" Mini-Mart?  or maybe "Father Knows Best Foods"?
> 
> Just kiddin'....but I remember that product sponsoring TV shows 50 years ago...or so my Mom tells me!!!


 *I believe that RONALD REGAN had a TV show that was sponsored by 20 MULE TEAM BORAX boy that was a long long time ago,something like 60 or65 years ago. *GEORGE


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

I wash my white wedding birds with fairly hot water and good shampoo like you are washing your hair. 
Then rinse in a little cooler water still warm and rinse again in very luke warm water with the product Blue O in the water water about one tablespoon in 80 litres water. The Blue O make them as white as mums sheet used to be. I use three large tubs that hold 80 litres each and it is like a production line.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kippermom said:


> Terry -
> 
> "20 Mule Team Borax" ????  Can you get this anymore? Now I feel REALLY old!


You can get it at Wal-Mart.........


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Just got a new box at Wal-Mart yesterday. $3.45 for a 5lb box.

George


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kippermom said:


> What store?...the "Leave it to Beaver" Mini-Mart?  or maybe "Father Knows Best Foods"?
> 
> Just kiddin'....but I remember that product sponsoring TV shows 50 years ago...or so my Mom tells me!!!


LOL! Nope .. Ralphs or Albertsons in the laundry detergent aisle!

Terry


----------

